# G37 Conversion barrels



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have looked online, but I haven't found any information on them. Anyone have this gun or know where I can get such a barrel? Thanks!!


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

What exactly are you looking for? Converting another model Glock into a G37 caliber? Or converting a G37 into a diff caliber?


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

I suppose I wasn't specific enough. I have a G27 and I know I can get a conversion barrel so I can shoot 9mm from the G27 .40 cal. My quandary is that I cannot find any information on the G37 conversion barrels so that I can shoot, say, .40 cal or 9mm from a G37. Any help would be appreciated as I am intrigued by the .45 GAP caliber. Thanks!


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, well then I'm not too sure about it. I would find companies that make the conversion barrels and call them and see if they sell them maybe?


----------

